# 1969 Seiko Sportsmatic



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello all

Thought I'd bore you all with some pics and opinion on my vintage Seiko.

I saw the same model but with a black face, a fellow WIS had picked up at a car boot sale and instantly new I'd have to have one. I love the elegant proportions of the watch, the beautiful iridescent dial, those, oh so classy, dagger hands and the delicate crosshairs. Well you get the picture, I was smitten.

A search of the forums came to nothing so in desperation (you know how it is) I took to ebay. On the whole I've been extremely fortunate when it comes to watch purchases on ebay, but I'm still hesitant to rely on it. In general I view it as a form of gambling and therefore only risk money that I can afford to loose. Anyway it didn't take long for this particular example to appear on my radar. The pics were good, the seller seemed truthful in his description and highlighted a mark on the face and although it wasn't the black dialed model I'd seen, I preferred the dial colour. The clincher was the price, I assumed it would sky rocket out of all proportion in the dying minutes of the auction but much to my amazement it didn't. So I went for it and won. The next few weeks were anxious ones, would it turn up, had the sellers pics been doctored or had the watch been photographed from a flattering angle etc, etc, I'm sure we've all been there.

So here's what turned up.





































To say I'm impressed is an understatement, this watch is beautiful, extremely elegant and keeps excellent time on the wrist (it does loose 10 minutes a day on a winder but mere seconds if you wear it). In fact this movement puts the 7S26 in both my monsters and my 007 to shame. The watch is in excellent shape, the only flaw on the entire watch is a small mark between 10 and 11.

The only thing I did was replace the pretty horrible non original bracelet with a nice strap I thought was in keeping with the Sportsmatic name and the period and give it a bit of a clean. In thruth it didn't really need the clean it's just something I do as part of the bonding process on all my acquisitions.

Unlike most of todays offerings from Seiko, which can be a bit gaudy (an understatement in a lot of cases), this has a simplicity and elegance that I really love. In fact this watch inspired the search for a modern day Seiko that has all the same panache. The result was me buying the SCVS003 (yet to arrive).

And the price I paid for all this, a trifling $50 + $15 for postage. A real bargain in my view.

So there you have it, hope you enjoyed the read and my pics and if anyone else has a vintage Seiko that they really like lets see them. This could be the start of another collection theme for me (oh no, what have I started).

Cheers

Gary


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That is nice, a very clean look, I love the way the chapter ring is angled...

Well done


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi gary

that sure is a beaut of a seiko







:heart: , i bid on one that looked rubbish from the pix but i snagged it for 99pence with four quid delivery, it keeps superb time and for a '5' (sorry-not a sportsmatic), it's quiet large at about 39mm, i'll have to get some pics of it put on the forum.

regards (and well done!!) john


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Thats a beauty.......very elegant, I have no idea of the value but its sounds like a real bargain too!

Best regards David


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

I like that, really nice design.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Sweet. Congratulations on a very nice purchase. You did very well there.

Rob


----------



## Tonanti216 (Jul 23, 2010)

I just wanted to add my bit about the excellent Seiko Sportsmatic Weekdater. I purchased mine in Cyprus in 1965 or 1966 it is Ser No 5201179 and is in full working condition but has the wrong bracelet!! I am trying to catch up with an original link white / gold one but have only one in my sights now on Ebay and don't know if I will win it!!

My link


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

Really lovely looking watch.

The kind of watch that you hope a guy will be wearing when he asks you if he can marry your daughter.

Elegant, not overstated, but still stylish.

Basically, that's a great bit of e-baying. :thumbsup:



Agent orange said:


> and keeps excellent time on the wrist (it does loose 10 minutes a day on a winder but mere seconds if you wear it).


Ha! My Seiko 5 is exactly the same. Seems to give it more character.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice find indeed! It's always good to get another convert to the house of vintage Seiko 

I have a 1968/9 Seiko 5 which I only use as my holiday watch but then when i wear it I'm always so impressed with it's time keeping, understated good looks and general appeal that I wonder why I don't wear it more!

I'm actually ashamed to say I don't have a pic of it...will have to sort that for the Sunday thread!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Gary that,s a lovely watch and a good find but I,m not sure it,s a sportsmatic as they tend to be earlier than this, The picture below is of a 1960 sportsmatic which is clearly marked on the dial but I could be wrong as I,m no expert. I,ve just noticed It,s marked sportsmatic on the back so I must be wrong. :to_become_senile:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hmmm, this is a bit of an old thread!!

Here's my Sportsmatic, Seahorse 30M rated..










John


----------

